
Your amygdala might make the world seem scary - wslh
http://www.futurity.org/anxiety-amygdala-1028122-2/
======
rinze
This reminds me of this paper published a while ago [1] (coauthored by Colin
Firth -- yes, the actor) that studied correlations between political beliefs
and the structure of certain brain regions.

Quote: "Here we show that this functional correlate of political attitudes has
a counterpart in brain structure. In a large sample of young adults, we
related self-reported political attitudes to gray matter volume using
structural MRI. We found that greater liberalism was associated with increased
gray matter volume in the anterior cingulate cortex, whereas greater
conservatism was associated with increased volume of the right amygdala."

[1] [http://www.cell.com/current-
biology/abstract/S0960-9822%2811...](http://www.cell.com/current-
biology/abstract/S0960-9822%2811%2900289-2)

